# Max is Losing His Hair!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

By the handfuls!! 

I know this is the Cushings but my goodness! I am pulling it off him by the handful and we are filling the canister on the Dyson twice a day!

He had another ACTH stim test on Thursday. I really want the results to show us something so we can get him on a maintenance dose. The vet did say we needed to have a pretty good sense of humor with this. 

Max's attitude is good and he seems to feel good. He is also being flooded with corticosteroids from the Cushings.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gosh, if it isn't one thing it's another, Kathy! I hope they can get his meds figured out so he can keep some of his hair!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry poor Max is suffering from this. We battled hair loss for 2 1/2 years with a bad diagnosis. If you need "hair replacement" for either winter or sun protection, consider K9 topcoat. I forget what their website is but I had these for the Barker Sisters when we were battling a skin condition. They aren't perfect (Barker the Younger tried swimming in hers -- they can get them caught on barbed wire or brambles and I have funny stories about these incidents) but they sure help protect the skin. 

I know guys often have an emotional problem with hair loss - hope it doesn't affect Max's ego!







(Sorry Max, sometimes I can't resist....)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereI'm sorry poor Max is suffering from this. We battled hair loss for 2 1/2 years with a bad diagnosis. If you need "hair replacement" for either winter or sun protection, consider K9 topcoat. I forget what their website is but I had these for the Barker Sisters when we were battling a skin condition. They aren't perfect (Barker the Younger tried swimming in hers -- they can get them caught on barbed wire or brambles and I have funny stories about these incidents) but they sure help protect the skin.
> 
> I know guys often have an emotional problem with hair loss - hope it doesn't affect Max's ego!
> 
> ...












I think Max is more worried about the hair brush attacking him ! 

I hope to see test results by wed or Thurs. My sense of humor is gone with this really.


----------



## damrod (Aug 21, 2009)

Must be frustrating, but hang in there. here are two articles regarding treatment. Knowledge can help.

http://www.2ndchance.info/cushings.htm

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1597&aid=416


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kathy, my heart goes out to you! The fact that Max FEELS good is huge. You are doing all the right things with and for Max. I know this is hard. Hang in there. Please let us know what the test results say when they come in this week. Think of him being well-regulated on meds and more stable soon! That is what I am focusing on for Max. Many good vibes and prayers being sent for sweetie-boy Max!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

No suggestions, but plenty of sympathy.









Rica was going through that back in June. We'd vacuum around her pillow and it seemed a ring of black fur reappeared within 30 minutes.

At least Max is feeling good.


----------

